# M&S salt and pepper kale crisps



## KookyCat (May 17, 2015)

Whilst wandering the aisles of M&S today I discovered salt and pepper kale crisps, I looked on the back and noticed they were 3.2g of carb for the bag so decided to give them a try.  They have cashew butter on as well, I'm guessing to perk up the flavour and mask the bitterness that Kale can have.  Actually they were rather nice, very crispy like deep fried seaweed (it isn't fried, it's dried so practically fat free aside from the cashew nut butter) and very peppery.  I was actually quite excited by this development because they also have fibre and a good deal of vitamin E, until I looked down at my till receipt and realised they were £2 for a bag the same size as a bag of quavers   still I might have an investigate of how to make them myself, just to see if there's any info out there.  So nice, and very low carb, which is good but far too pricey for my purse


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2015)

They sound great, such a shame they are so expensive  Compare that to the 24 bags of Walkers I got the other day for £3!


----------



## HOBIE (May 17, 2015)

Kale is full of goodness. A while ago I was into making kale soup. I will try them Thanks


----------



## HOBIE (May 18, 2015)

Had a bag today. Very good & only 3.2g a bag (25g).  Coated in cashew butter


----------



## DeusXM (May 18, 2015)

Interesting fact: until 2013, the biggest buyer of kale was Pizza Hut, because they used kale as decoration around their buffet.


----------



## KookyCat (May 18, 2015)

So if I nip into Pizza Hut and add some of their decorative Kale to my salad and ask for a doggy bag, I'm all set


----------



## Abi (May 19, 2015)

Kale "chips" seem to be mentioned fairly frequently on American paleo and diabetes websites so I imagine a recipe or two will be lurking somewhere


----------



## HOBIE (May 20, 2015)

I make Kale soup with garlic when I get time


----------



## Tafty (May 21, 2015)

I need to try kale chips.


----------



## Annette (May 21, 2015)

I went into our local M&S food yesterday to try and get some of these legendary chips and...they didn't have any. So I will have to buy some Kale and try making my own - found a few recipes via google.


----------



## HOBIE (May 21, 2015)

When I went into M&S I asked a couple of members of staff were they were. Manager type & young lad. He found them straight away while I was following the two & I was talking to manager & she said she would have to try.  We should be on commotions


----------



## HOBIE (May 23, 2015)

If you get the chance try them


----------



## KookyCat (May 23, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> I went into our local M&S food yesterday to try and get some of these legendary chips and...they didn't have any. So I will have to buy some Kale and try making my own - found a few recipes via google.



Let me know if you find a good recipe, I'd like to have a try


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2015)

Next time I am in M&S I will be getting some more


----------



## Annette (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, I made some at the weekend.
Instructions: Take some kale (either the preprepared bagged stuff, or the not prepared stuff - if using the not prepared stuff, wash *AND DRY*, cut or pull into small pieces (but not too small, about 1.5" square)
Spread over a baking tray in a *single* layer (if theres too much for a single layer, use 2 trays).
Spray on some cooking spray (like Frylite or similar) - just a light coating
Sprinkle over salt (best if you grind some sea salt, but not vital)
Put in oven at lowish temp (130 C fan)
Leave for approx. 15 mins, but keep an eye on them - they go from crisp to burnt very quickly. if they aren't crispy, leave them in for a few more minutes.
Leave to cool, put in bowl, eat.
I actually preferred these to the M& S ones...


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 18, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> Well, I made some at the weekend.
> Instructions: Take some kale (either the preprepared bagged stuff, or the not prepared stuff - if using the not prepared stuff, wash *AND DRY*, cut or pull into small pieces (but not too small, about 1.5" square)
> Spread over a baking tray in a *single* layer (if theres too much for a single layer, use 2 trays).
> Spray on some cooking spray (like Frylite or similar) - just a light coating
> ...



Thanks I'll give it a go, I like the idea of eating my greens like a crisp


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 8, 2015)

Have a try. Other flavours in M&S range


----------

